# Stacking 32oz specimen cups



## Synapze (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm kinda running out of space in my "bug corner" and I'm trying to get a little better organized to save space... and have more space for any additions of course. 

I use standard 32oz cups with fabric vented lids. My question is would it be a bad idea to stack the cups, one on top of another? I normally stack like this:





With 50+ cups you can see how much additional space this takes up and I only feel comfortable stacking 2 levels. 

It would save much more space if I stacked like this:




I would be comfortable stacking 3 levels this way. 

I know there are ventilation concerns, but I routinely monitor humidity and since the cups get rotated frequently (usually every other day) I thought perhaps I might be able to pull it off without too many health concerns. 

Opinions?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'd say try it! But maybe add ventilation holes on the sides of the deli cups. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 1, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Opinions?


Throw sheets of plastic canvas in between.

YVW.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 1, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 @hysteresis DERP! The solutions are so obvious I'm embarrassed that I even asked the question! 

Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 1, 2019)

Synapze said:


> @MantisGirl13 @hysteresis DERP! The solutions are so obvious I'm embarrassed that I even asked the question!
> 
> Thanks!


Never feel embarrassed to ask a question! We won't judge you. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## bugeyed.fr (May 11, 2020)

@Synapze where can I find those fake plants and twigs you use? They look perfect for the 32oz cups


----------



## Synapze (May 12, 2020)

@bugeyed.fr We have Kiwi vines that have to be trimmed each year and hauled off. These are just the small vines, the larger vines (up to 8 cm diameter) of the Kiwi are gorgeous when used in enclosures.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2020)

I use a large plastic mesh for separating my spikes when pupae them. Will post pic later. it works great, about 1/16 thick and I just reuse them each week, washable too. I dont know how to change file size to upload pic? any one can help?


----------



## Synapze (May 12, 2020)

Since posting this in November 2019, I've had to buy shelving units... and more mantids.


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 1, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I'm kinda running out of space in my "bug corner" and I'm trying to get a little better organized to save space... and have more space for any additions of course.
> 
> I use standard 32oz cups with fabric vented lids. My question is would it be a bad idea to stack the cups, one on top of another? I normally stack like this:
> 
> ...


I've kept mantids like this for a while and I never have any issue, at most the ones on the bottom stay a bit more humid for some time. If you are concerned, as stated above adding extra ventilation is an easy solution!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jun 1, 2020)

Which country do u live in that u have kiwi vines? Like kiwi trees?


----------



## Synapze (Jun 1, 2020)

USA


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jun 1, 2020)

Do u eat the kiwis on the kiwi vine?


----------



## Synapze (Jun 1, 2020)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Do u eat the kiwis on the kiwi vine?


The fruits are a little smaller than those you see in the supermarket, but they taste the same. The herp guys in my area get excited when it's annual pruning time. The larger vines are gorgeous. Of course, to stay on topic, they look great in mantis enclosures as well.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jun 1, 2020)

What is this mantis that I saw in the photos u sent us?


----------



## Synapze (Jun 1, 2020)

Mantis Man13 said:


> What is this mantis that I saw in the photos u sent us?


New Zealand mantis - Orthodera novaezealandiae


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jun 1, 2020)

Synapze said:


> New Zealand mantis - Orthodera novaezealandiae


Have you had success breeding them?


----------



## Synapze (Jun 1, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Have you had success breeding them?


Nope.


----------

